# Moon Pies "Halloween" Style



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Those look really great! Send me the leftovers


----------



## MShaunting (Aug 21, 2009)

Are those the moon pies you can buy ready made, and then you decorated them and added a stick? Wow, they look great!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep- store bought mini moon pies out of the box!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Delightful!*

These look sooo yummy! What a cute idea! No wonder your business is candy - you are so clever! I want one - NOW!!

Can you share the ingredients to make the sprinkles stick and the choco/orange layer stripes? Mine will not be as expert I know - but it would be fun to make a few of these for my family. Wish we lived closer - I would put in an order asap! Now - if only I could make the calories float off into the mist. . .  BOO!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Susie, all I did was put some melted chocolate around the edge of the moon pie and then dropped the sprinkles on. Let it set and brush off the excess. The drizzled orange is the melting chocolate you can get in the craft stores. You can buy it already in the orange color or you can buy white chocolate and color it orange with a food color specifically for this chocolate. I just bought the bag that was already colored. It tastes like the white/vanilla variety. These don't have any calories! LOL


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW!! I love these! what a great idea. Brilliant


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

These are adorable! Very clever!


----------

